# 1/5 live



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Up and heading out, stay tuned!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm bout to leave the house. Let's see what happens 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I’ll be out in a bit as well, good luck y’all


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Me and my brother are headed to Blackwater. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Dang, it was like a Walmart Parking lot when I pulled up this morning, somebody already parked at plan a spot, had to go to plan b....


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Up in pine box all settled in. Had the bubble guts on the drive but sprayed some gall berries and should be good to go. Tagged out on does so it's gotta be a billy goat to feel some recoil.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I don’t know why I don’t hunt more mornings..... gonna be a pretty morning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Get ready, they're moving! Just went through the backyard.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

4 nannies so far. No boys.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Hoping to catch one crossing in the best conditions I’ve hunted this season.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

So pretty


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Wanted to go to a stand close to the river. Water was flowing under it and the feeder. Noticed the feeder hanging from the rope. Waded out and the chain that it was hanging from was gone. How did a bear break a chain stretched between 2 trees and secured? 

Went to another spot. About 100 yards from the stand a big boar stepped into the road about 15 yards from me and stared at me. By the time I got my pistol out of the holster he bolted. Thought he might charge me. Probably 20 others came out of the swamp and crossed the road full blast. Can't hit nothing running with my pistol with a red dot on it. Thought one of them may pause for a second, but no
.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Just heard the 1st shot of the morning, somebody scored....


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Big doe in Crenshaw co.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Deer ain’t doing squat here, I’ve only heard one shot about an hour ago, as many people that is up here, it should sound like you’re at the range, gonna sit till 10 and come back this afternoon.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

1 doe and a spike just walked by.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

We are done for the morning. We didn't see a thing. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Out of tree at 10, home at 1030, worked on bathroom shelves till 1230, now it’s nap time till 130, then back to the woods!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn’t see a thing this morning either.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Back in the stand for the afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Dad, brother, and I are headed to Munson


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Back at em boys, they moving early this afternoon, been here 30 min and have seen 2 does. Wife wanted to sit scrape line on fire lane, and I’m sitting in a thicket , here we go!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Posted up for this eve hunt, purty afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

In the shooter house this afternoon. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Doe # 3 , no follower...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Just heard 1st shot of the evening....


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Sitting in Illinois, whole lot of corn standing, hoping a whole lot of deer show up. Went to my pvt property spot earlier to find out it ain't so private, someone stole my climber!😬


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

2nd shot....


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

It's pretty this evening


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

IM4MOPAR said:


> Sitting in Illinois, whole lot of corn standing, hoping a whole lot of deer show up. Went to my pvt property spot earlier to find out it ain't so private, someone stole my climber!😬




That would make me about lose my mind, I hate a thief! I miss hunting up there, good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

2 does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just shot a doe. Will drag her off and hunt for horns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Looking at a doe with two yearlings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ended up seeing 6 nannies this morning. Didn't have it in me for the afternoon hunt, plus the wind puts me in a stand that I can't get out of with does in the plot. Probably hit it again in the morning.

Like to see an Illinois booner posted on here tonight! Or a local booner.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Just heard 2 seperate shots. 1 was across the branch from me. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Getting down to the nut cutting.....


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

That’s all for me, can’t see in this thicket, I’m calling it.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

2 more shots at dark. 1 was close to my buddy. He saw 6 flat heads 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Skunked all three of us


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Saw 3 feeder destroying black bears this afternoon. Sure need to open a season for them in our club.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Seen does and yearlings no bone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Didn’t see anymore. Heard 3 different shots this evening. Sounded like they moved for someone. Brother seen 4 does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

Sat from about 2 until dark......didn't see anything. Nice afternoon though.

I'm starting to wonder if all the deer in blackwater hang out in one spot, that I haven't found yet


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> Sat from about 2 until dark......didn't see anything. Nice afternoon though.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if all the deer in blackwater hang out in one spot, that I haven't found yet


They do, and it is no where near as open as that..... lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> Sat from about 2 until dark......didn't see anything. Nice afternoon though.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if all the deer in blackwater hang out in one spot, that I haven't found yet


See that real thick stuff in front of you? Yeah....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

jaster said:


> TheBeeDeeGee said:
> 
> 
> > Sat from about 2 until dark......didn't see anything. Nice afternoon though.
> ...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

zgobbler5 said:


> Didn’t see anymore. Heard 3 different shots this evening. Sounded like they moved for someone. Brother seen 4 does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where abouts were you

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Got checked by green jeans on the way out.... fun


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Saw 8 this this morning 6 does and yearlings, a 3 pt, and a small 7pt.

Saw 7 this evening all does and yearlings


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> jaster said:
> 
> 
> > haha. I had assumed I would catch them coming out of the thick stuff where they had been bedded down. obviously that strategy is incorrect. So you guys just get in a creek bottom and climb a tree or something?
> ...


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Me and my guys are skipping Church and heading in early tomorrow. My oldest has to head back to college Wednesday I hope he gets some action.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

delta dooler said:


> Got checked by green jeans on the way out.... fun


Did he ask what happened to your face? Still showing the after effects of that stump? 😆


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

lettheairout said:


> Where abouts were you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Near Reed Lake Rd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

